# Find IP addresses



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Is there a program what will show the IP addresses of everything on your network?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Do you use a router?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you go to your routers config page at 192.168.x.x and click around you should be able to access a table that lists all the devices and their names that have IP leases from the DHCP, if you have networked components that you have set up IP addresses for manually, they however will not be listed. For Linksys routers go to Status and select Local Network.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's where I was going, but I wanted to know if he had a router first.

Also, there are utilities such as this one.
http://www.lansweeper.com/


----------



## buckeye1010 (Sep 28, 2007)

WS_Ping_ProPack is my favorite.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's a pretty simple basic scanner that's free.
http://www.radmin.com/products/utilities/lanscanner.php


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a Lynksys switch.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

No logging into that.
What's plugged into the switch?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> No logging into that.
> What's plugged into the switch?


Thanks, I was afraid of that.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

The second utility I posted should find everything OK.
http://www.radmin.com/products/utilities/lanscanner.php


----------

